# MVA oder IPS Panel?



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo
ich wollte mal kurz fragen welches der beiden Panel die bessere Bildqualität bietet und wenn ja ob man das mit dem bloßen Auge unterscheiden könnte.

Mfg


----------



## FabiTheWinLover (17. Juli 2013)

MVA ist, was ich weiss, blickwinkelstabiler, kontrastreicher und erreicht ungeschlagene Schwarz und Weisswerte.
IPS ist vielleicht etwas brllianter, aber in der praxis seh ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied, vorallem nicht bei Bilder.

Ich hoffe ich lieg richtig, vll weiss ja hier jmd noch mehr


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

(M)VA Panels bieten etwas höhere Kontraste als IPS (oder auch TN) Panels. Dafür sind (M)VA Panels langsamer (höhere Reaktionszeit) und eignen sich damit schlechter zum Spielen, außerdem sind sie noch teurer als IPS und relativ lichtundurchlässig, für eine vergleichbare Helligkeit brauchen (M)VA Bildschirme eine stärkere Hintergrundbeleuchtung die entsprechend mehr Energie verbraucht.

Die Blickwinkelstabilität von (M)VA Panels ist mit IPS vergleichbar verhält sich aber etwas anders, bei IPS ist die Blickwinkelstabilität ja charakteristischerweise schlechter wenn man sich diagonal zum Panel bewegt, bei (M)VA ist die Blickwinkelstabilität aus allen Richtungen etwa gleich gut; das ist in der Praxis aber nicht sehr wichtig.


----------



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Es gibt einen Benq der schneller als ein IPS Modell sein soll(8MS),nur: Ist die Bildqualität gegen den IPS Bildschirmen schlechter?


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Das kann man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Und welches davon hat die bessere Bildquali in Spielen in der Regel?


----------



## soth (17. Juli 2013)

Normalerweise IPS, da das Panel nicht so extrem beschleunigt werden muss und weniger Artefakte auftreten...


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

Ungewöhnlich schnelle (M)VA und auch IPS Monitore arbeiten meist mit aggressivem Overdrive, das kann dann zu entsprechenden Overdriveartefakten, einem erhöhten Inputlag, "Überschwingern" usw. führen. Der Overdrive lässt sich aber auch meist abschalten oder sogar konfigurieren.

Ob die Bildqualität besser oder schlechter als IPS ist lässt sich pauschal schwer sagen. Tendenziell ja aber das hängt vom jeweiligen Bildschirm ab. In schnellen Spielen würde ich aufgrund der Reaktionszeit von (M)VA abraten, ansonsten sind diese Monitore sehr gut, insbesonere auch als Zweitmonitor; in dieser Rolle habe ich auch einen PVA Monitor (Samsung SyncMaster 214T) und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Was sind denn Überschwingungen?
Bzw sind die störend?


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

Na ja, das bedeutet das Helligkeitsänderungen von Subpixeln durch den Overdrive teilweise übersteuert werden was am Ende im Wesentlichen wieder zu einer effektiv geringeren Reaktionszeit führen kann.


----------



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Also schlieren?


----------



## Superwip (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, im Wesentlichen


----------



## Schalke0404 (17. Juli 2013)

Und was sind Schlieren? Ist das nicht eine Verzögerung des Bildes und merkst du wenn das passiert?


----------



## conspiracy (18. Juli 2013)

Also vielleicht wird hier gerade auch ein bisschen was durcheinandergeworfen. IPS Panels zeichnen sich durch die beste Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit aus, also einfach gesagt, auch von der Seite, unten und oben, gibt es kaum Bildveränderungen beim draufschauen, VA wird hier besser, aber im Vergleich zu IPS kann die Technik noch nicht mithalten. Zudem bietet IPS auch in den meisten Monitoren eine höhere SRGB Abdeckung, also die Farben wirken insgesamt gesättigter, dafür ist der Kontrast geringer als bei VA. Von der Reaktionzeit und dem Inputlag kann IPS zumindest im 60hz Bereich mit TN mithalten, manch ein IPS Monitor lässt sich sogar auf höhere hz übertakten. Bei VA. Sind die größten Vorteile der hohe Kontrast und die Darstellung von dunklen Bildpassagen insbesondere Schwarz im allgemeinen. Ähnlich wie bei Plasma Fernsehern können VA Monitore wirkliches Schwarz darstellen, IPS meistens nur "Dunkelgrau" was aber vor allem im direkten Vergleich auffällt. Ansonsten wäre noch zu erwähnen das IPS Monitore meistens keinen Gammashift haben, bei VA Panels ist die Helligkeit links und rechts also horizontal, meist geringer bzw. fällt ab, sodass Farben nicht gleichmäßig dargestellt werden (vielen fällt das nicht so stark auf) bei TN Paneln passiert das von oben nach unten.

was noch dazugesagt werden muss ist das die Bildqualität immer sehr subjektiv empfunden wird, man kann nicht pauschal sagen welche Technik eine bessere Qualität hat. Es kommt auch ganz auf den Anwendungsbereich an. jemand der Professionelle Bildbearbeitung betreibt wird sich keinen Monitor mit VA Panel kaufen weil diese die Farbräume SRGB, Adobe, usw. nicht ausreichend abdecken können. Somit kann man auf jeden Fall sagen das obwohl IPS Monitore mit hoher Farbraumabdeckung eine kräftige Farbsättigung haben trotzdem noch neutraler als manche VA Panel sind, die oft über den SRGB Farbraum hinausschießen und somit in manchen Farbbereichen übersättig sind, manche mögen derartige Farbdarstellung und gerade für Filme und Serien bzw. Multimedia ist der hohe Kontrast und die Schwarzwerte von VA Paneln sehr gefragt.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

Die Farbwidergabe, insbesondere der Farbraum hat mehr mit der Hintergrundbeleuchtung und der Ansteuerung des Panels zu tun als mit dem Paneltyp; (M)VA, IPS und auch TN Panels bieten hier die selben Möglichkeiten.

Auch für den "Gammashift" ist nicht (nur) das Panel verantwortlich, er lässt sich durch geeignete Maßnahmen vollständig beseitigen.

Schwarzwerte und Kontrast sind bei VA besser kommen aber nicht an Monitortypen mit selbstleuchtenden Pixeln, etwa Plasma, oder (O)LED Bildschirme heran.

Das Blickwinkelverhalten von IPS Monitoren ist etwas anders als das von (M)VA Monitoren, ich würde es aber keinesfalls als "besser" bezeichnen. Bei IPS Monitoren gibt es auch eine leichte Farbverschiebung während sich die Veränderung bei (M)VA auf den Kontrast beschränkt und die Blickwinkelstabilität ist wie angesprochen Richtungsabhängig. So oder so sind sowohl IPS als auch (M)VA sehr Blickwinkelunabhängig, in der Praxis sollte diese Problematik bei beiden Typen kaum ein Thema sein. "Die beste" Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit bieten aber sowieso grundsätzlich andere Bildschirmtypen.

Der Inputlag hat nichts mit dem Panel zu tun und die Reaktionszeit von IPS Panels ist tendenziell schlechter als die von TN, das es IPS Monitore gibt die manche TN Monitore schlagen liegt an Overdrive und teils einer vereinfachten Ansteuerung auf Kosten der Farbtiefe (6-Bit pro Farbe anstelle von üblichen 8Bit), beides hat natürlich auch Nachteile.


----------



## conspiracy (18. Juli 2013)

Superwip schrieb:


> Auch für den "Gammashift" ist nicht (nur) das Panel verantwortlich, er lässt sich durch geeignete Maßnahmen vollständig beseitigen.



Theoretisch mit Sicherheit, praktisch haben aber zumindest so gut wie alle TN Panel vertikalen Gammashift und viele VA horizontalen.



Superwip schrieb:


> Das Blickwinkelverhalten von IPS Monitoren ist etwas anders als das von (M)VA Monitoren, ich würde es aber keinesfalls als "besser" bezeichnen. Bei IPS Monitoren gibt es auch eine leichte Farbverschiebung während sich die und die Blickwinkelstabilität ist wie angesprochen Richtungsabhängig. So oder so sind sowohl IPS als auch (M)VA sehr Blickwinkelunabhängig, in der Praxis sollte diese Problematik bei beiden Typen kaum ein Thema sein. "Die beste" Blickwinkelunabhängigkeit bieten aber sowieso grundsätzlich andere Bildschirmtypen.



Aber das ist eine sehr subjektive Sache, grob würde ich schon sagen das IPS Panels leicht die Nase vorne haben, was viele Tests auch zeigen, auch wenns eng ist .. aber will hier keine Haarspalterei betreiben. Heutige VA-Panel sind schon sehr nahe dran und wie du sagtest fällt es in der Praxis nicht so stark auf.


----------



## Superwip (18. Juli 2013)

Wichtig ist meiner Meinung nach vor allem das man sich auf die prinzipiellen Eigenschaften der Panels selbst konzentrieren sollte und nicht auf _Vorurteile_ die (angeblich, gegenwärtig) auf "die meisten" Monitore zutreffen oder auch nicht. 

Man sollte klar zwischen der Betrachtung von Paneltypen (bei LCD wären das VA, IPS, TN), Panelfamilien (etwa H-IPS, TSTN, MVA), konkreten Panels (etwa _das_ 1920x1200 24" P-MVA Panel von AUO) und einzelnen Bildschirmen differenzieren.


----------

